# fatal illusion



## Khmo (Jul 12, 2009)

*hello has all !* 
I will try to tell you 1 history which arrived has my current Sifu. (forgive my bad English !) That is the Master who said has to me the history, not Sifu ! Sifu speaks little  Before knowing the Master of Tinju there is several years my Sifu came from Kenpo Self Defense and the Boxing Thai. 
Wing Chun (new in Europe and France !!!) challenged him ! 
But little Kwoon existed or he lived. 2 only let us kwoons ! 1 of WT Leung Ting + 1 Wing Chun traditional That done many years ! It went as simple basic student in WT without speaking which was to him instructor of Self Defense Little high knew WT. It took sessions private direct with Sifu 3iem instructor degrees. After 5 months he asked Sifu to be able to apply the techniques learned from the WT with respect, with Sifu !?! Like 1 does it professor de Thai Boxing with his students Nothing malicious in the proposal: to just better include the system with the teacher of WT! Logic.. The sifu explained has him why the private courses were not of Sparring between Sifu and its pupil !!!??? But like the others high did not have a level in WT its direction was closed ! Tiny ! Incoherent 
it continued with 2 other sessions private and Sifu to him returned its MONEY completely ? ? ? Without my current teacher understanding why ? The sifu gave has to him all the Dollars and asked him to leave ! My sifu current was going to see the second teacher of Wing Chun. Without including why had 1st Teacher WT done that ? In the 2iem Kwoon that was no égal the Master said high and strong that large combatant was to him 1 ! Who had demolished many people ! Expert of the large gauges was 1 ! Difficult specialist in the engagements my current Sifu thought that was SUPER !?! And that finally it had + chance with this 2iem Sifu of WC. After 3 months of traditional work of WC Sifu says that after the course 2 students would remain to make sparring private. And the sifu required has my current teacher TO REMAIN TOO ! The first student without knowledge lost (logically the sparring) and went to the cloakroom. After that was the turn of my teacher ! My teacher put K0 large Sifu in 10 seconds ! The nose in blood the large Master was without reaction completely K0 !!! My current teacher gave excuses to Sifu of WT and left with at all happy bad conscience that !!! Did the following day Sifu of WT telephone has my teacher *so that courses with the SIFU give HIM *??? The answer was NOT and my teacher *to stop 1 very practical YEAR martial !!!* It accepted that badly, was posed many questions and stopped very practical That was 1 shock for him !!! Not 1 shock from victory but 1 bad mental shock that professors give course but does not have a real level After it became acquainted with the Master N'Guyen ! Who was 1 true Master and Viet former servicemanmilitary, the master N'Guyen transformed in the Seventies its Vinh Xuan Quyen with Pencak Silat. 
The Master laughed much at this experiment of its Sifu But my sifu never speaks about that !!! 
*I do not criticize anybody. not the WT or the WC !* That goes back to many years and occurred to France... And could that be with other styles that the WT or WC but what astonish me = my Sifu badly lived that ??? When much of the other practitioners would have been HAPPY ??? Saying itself able to fight well !?! Obviously wasn't that the case it stopped direct martial arts ???? ouaou !?!
As if the sky had fallen on its crane ? I do not speak about that with my Sifu (which has 1 very good level fights some without rule) but I will wish 1 knowledge day why it stopped 1 year after his experiment ??? Strange....
*Then I specify that is right 1 fact of passed and that does not criticize systems WT or WC to him !!! No idea of my share to create 1 polemic enters the styles* lol
Does my interrogation remain whole and if I can the next season = I will ask has my Sifu ? Obviously bad experiment for him 
Excuse my bad English and I wish you 1 good week end has all !!! 

Respect has all,
Khmo.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Respectfully, I could not decipher that post. It looked interesting though.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah thats great , I'll sleep better knowing that.


----------



## Khmo (Jul 12, 2009)

_sorry for my Bad English... and the disturbance !_

I do not understand why Sifu stopped its practice 1 YEAR&#8230; ?
gained to him and him is punished ??? 

But I can tell you 1 history of 1 teacher of Karate and Tonfa 5iem DAN which was demolished copiously by one 22 year old kid while leaving 1 Discotheque&#8230;. 

or my own history to have to save 1 woman into 2003 struck by 2 hooligans and that is ME which made 1,5 years of prison ! 1 penitentiary is 1 perfect place to know if one is able to defend oneself ..... that mets quickly ideas in place ! and I wish it has *ANYBODY* !!!!!
The 2 guy were proxénéts (those which make work the prostitutes) and they struck 1 woman has them !!! Into final: the 3 deposited an appeal to justice with the Procuror of Republica against me = As I was teacher of Martial Art : that is me which went in the hole&#8230;


*But my English is too bad for that&#8230; *


*Good evening has all, 
respect.*
Khmo.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 12, 2009)

So what I got was
Your teacher was challanged by another teacher who practiced Wing Tsun. They fought and your teacher knocked the guy out.-End of story.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 12, 2009)

Individual defeats don't tell the worth of a style.  While some styles are more suited to fighting than others, any style can be effective in the hands of the properly trained person.

Individual defeats don't always even guarantee to tell you the skills of the fighters.  Anyone can be defeated on a bad day or by someone having an unusually good day.  Look at Mike Tyson and Buster Douglas... 

As I deciphered the story, it sounds like a student was given the opportunity to fight the teacher, and KOed the teacher.  But the student hadn't confessed to prior training...  It's very easily possible that the teacher wasn't expecting or prepared for the student, when he was expecting a working sparring session with a relative beginner -- and got clocked.

Same thing can happen with an attack on the street or in a bar; real surprise can trump all sorts of skill.


----------



## Khmo (Jul 12, 2009)

thank,

yes, possible&#8230; but the Master said has me that Sifu had badly lived that&#8230; (to stop 1 YEAR is not 1 simple contrariety) ???

I will seek has to know why in September ? If that is possible ? 


Thank you, 
good evening !


----------

